# Electric corner steadies



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Our new van has corner steadies at the back, but are difficult to get at and use, so we fancy getting electrically operated steadies.

Seen some online for Al-co chassis's, but what about a mh chassis, particularly a Renault base vehicle


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

We last year we visited a number of folk offering to do this we've chosen ROSMIA and our van will be going to them sometime in Feb.

Contact details are :
ROSMIA
Units 2- 4 Crosspost Industrial Park
Cowfold Road
Bolney
West Sussex
RH17 5QU
01444 882233
www.rosmia.co.uk
[email protected]


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

Careful, Rosmia seem to be talking about *levelling systems* on their site, not corner steadies. OR, have they offered steadies too? There is a lot of difference in price and engineering.

Colin


----------



## rogerblack (May 1, 2005)

Do you actually need to use the steadies? We have only used them once in six years on our current van . . .


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

peter_h said:


> We last year we visited a number of folk offering to do this we've chosen ROSMIA and our van will be going to them sometime in Feb.
> 
> Contact details are :
> ROSMIA
> ...


Thank you for the info. I suspect that is a little over the top for what we are looking for. Just need two corner steadies on the back of the van which are easy to use as we have to lie on the floor and reach under the van now.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

rogerblack said:


> Do you actually need to use the steadies? We have only used them once in six years on our current van . . .


We've only just got the van and I felt it was quite wobbly as we were moving about in it. I think I will ask other people who have the same van to see how they feel

Need to update my info as we no longer have the Auntocruise, now have a Bentley.


----------



## GROUNDHOG (Mar 7, 2006)

Just a thought have you considered using a cordless drill with a suitable attachment to lower and raise the existing steadies - a lot cheaper, easy to do and probably weighs less than electric steadies.


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

GROUNDHOG said:


> Just a thought have you considered using a cordless drill with a suitable attachment to lower and raise the existing steadies - a lot cheaper, easy to do and probably weighs less than electric steadies.


I afraid they don't operate like that. There is no winder attachments like on caravans. They have to be pushed forward a bit then pulled down, something like that anyway, definitely not suitable for a drill attachment which we are well used to from our rugger days


----------



## peter_h (Oct 27, 2009)

We started off just looking for an electric version of the 2 corner steadies we currently have. As time moved on our desire to eliminate van movement caused by the kids in the front drop down double and not having to carry and play the ramp game ( the places we like don't seem to come in flat and level !) became important, hence we are now going for a levelling system.... Fingers crossed


----------



## HarleyDave (Jul 1, 2007)

We got our E&P hydraulic levelling system fitted at ROSMIA a couple of years ago

They did a great job and are very nice people.

It wasn't cheap but works a treat and takes the weight off the wheels plus levels and steadies the van when on the drive at home when it is in use as a "guest apartment" for visitors.

On site there is no need for searching out that perfect level pitch - just stop, apply the handbrake and press the auto level button.

Stops all the rocking about when one of us wanders around at night too...

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Jodi1 (Mar 25, 2010)

Sounds wonderful Dave, but as I said a bit overkill for what we want really. Did discover the van has an air suspension fitted at the back I think. Nothing too clever, just a thing to loosen to allow air out and something else to pump air in. Not had anything like this before and didn't have a chance to fiddle with it yesterday as by the time we got back from picking up the van the snow had set in.
We wouldn't have known a thing about this air ride thing as the guy that did the handover didn't know it was there and the buttons are hidden under the dash, and there was nothing about it in the sales particulars. Just as we were about to leave one of the mechanics came over and asked if we had seen the air ride system. He then gave a quick demo of it. What a nice surprise, but we need to find out more about it and there wasn't much info in with all the paperwork.


----------

